# Gwinnett, GA - #17415 M Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Animal ID # is 17415
I am a MALE, PEN 145 - SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/28/2011
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200










Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another handsome GSD at Gwinnett - look at those striking eyes.....
______________________________________
Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

